# Show us your hybrid!



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2015)

Here's mine, before trekking bars. ed.(Specialized Sirrus)


----------



## man in black (2 May 2015)

Here's mine Carerra Subway


----------



## Mrs M (2 May 2015)

"Borrowed" from Mr M


----------



## 13 rider (2 May 2015)

My 13


----------



## Jamieyorky (2 May 2015)

saracen tour



__ Jamieyorky
__ 1 Jan 2015






My Saracen Tour Flat bar.
Mavic cxp 30 wheelset 
23mm gatorskin's
Topeck mudguards
Cheap pannier rack


----------



## matiz (2 May 2015)




----------



## wisdom (3 May 2015)

Daily all weather commuter.If its really nice I take the roadie.
This ones about 6 yrs old and has done about 10,000 miles but I really look after it


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (3 May 2015)




----------



## Bobby Mhor (3 May 2015)

Polly on the Three Ferries trip


----------



## Shortmember (4 May 2015)

Yet another Carrera BSO fitted with customised cycle pump retainer.​


----------



## cyberknight (4 May 2015)

Shortmember said:


> Yet another Carrera BSO fitted with customised cycle pump retainer.​


And mine


----------



## User269 (4 May 2015)

matiz said:


> View attachment 87583



I just love that seat stem mounted electric cooker!


----------



## BeHealthyNow (14 May 2015)

Mine is Carrera Crossfire 3


----------



## Dark46 (16 May 2015)

Boardman MX Comp


----------



## squiddley (17 May 2015)

My Felt CX 75


----------



## raleighnut (17 May 2015)

squiddley said:


> View attachment 89056
> My Felt CX 75


Bet the TT bars confuse a bunch of 'roadies', some of them might even wave.


----------



## squiddley (17 May 2015)

Looks a bit odd I suppose,thought i'd try them out, mmmm, don't think they are my thing really, I have removed them now, as I have just come back from cycling In France, going to try it out for a bit of touring next


----------



## ScotiaLass (17 May 2015)




----------



## raleighnut (17 May 2015)

squiddley said:


> Looks a bit odd I suppose,thought i'd try them out, mmmm, don't think they are my thing really, I have removed them now, as I have just come back from cycling In France, going to try it out for a bit of touring next


They'd give you somewhere to hang a sleeping bag when on tour.


----------



## Mrs M (17 May 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> View attachment 89084


Is this a new one?


----------



## ScotiaLass (17 May 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Is this a new one?


I got it last July but didn't get a chance to ride it, as I went in for surgery and was off the bike for a while. Then it was winter.
I've really only started to use it this year


----------



## mickle (17 May 2015)

Define hybrid.


----------



## Mrs M (17 May 2015)

Does he/she have a name?


----------



## ScotiaLass (17 May 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Does he/she have a name?


But of course 
Her name is Arabella


----------



## Mrs M (17 May 2015)




----------



## squiddley (17 May 2015)

Hybrid bicycles blend characteristics from more specialized road bikes, touring bikes and mountain bikes.[1] The resulting "hybrid" is a general-purpose bike that cantolerate a wide range of riding conditions and applications. Their stability, comfort and ease of use make them popular with beginning cyclists, casual riders, commuters, and children.

Hybrids typically borrow the flat, straight handlebars and upright seating posture of a mountain bike, which many beginning bicyclists find comfortable and intuitive. Hybridsalso employ the lighter weight, thinner wheels and smooth tires of road bikes, allowing for greater speed and less exertion when riding on the road. Hybrid bikes often have places to mount racks and bags for transporting belongings, much like a touring bike.

Hybrid bikes have spawned numerous sub-categories satisfying diverse ridership. They are classified by their design priorities, such as those optimized for comfort or fitness — and those offered as city, cross or commuter bikes.[2]

Does this fit the bill...


----------



## the_craig (25 May 2015)

My Specialized Sirrus the day I got it home, with tags and all.


----------



## Effyb4 (25 May 2015)

Here is my Fuji hybrid that I have had for 2 (maybe 3) years. It is all ready for our little tour of Essex. It did very well, getting me up every hill and not complaining when it had to stay outside in the rain.


----------



## markharry66 (26 May 2015)

btwin fit 500



__ markharry66
__ 26 May 2015





new bike photo take from web, nice bike more of flat bar racer, seems pretty fast.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Jun 2015)

Whyte (but black) Montpellier. Full carbon, I like it....


----------



## Sandra6 (5 Jun 2015)




----------



## Cadire (6 Jun 2015)

Is there a big demand for cow ears round your way?


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jun 2015)

Did someone say cow ears?


----------



## Sandra6 (10 Jun 2015)

Cadire said:


> Is there a big demand for cow ears round your way?


Ha ha! I never noticed what it said on the box. Bet you can't guess what's really in the box!


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jun 2015)

Cow ears? If not, 'Tilda will be very disappointed.


----------



## Sandra6 (10 Jun 2015)

I think Tilda would've liked my real cargo slightly more - I was bringing a baby bunny home!


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jun 2015)

Yes.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (11 Jun 2015)

With added mountain bike in the background


----------



## Keith Oates (11 Jun 2015)

In the office after this mornings commute.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Banksy1 (15 Jun 2015)

Old Claude Butler Cape Wrath converted after being shot blasted and powder coated. She's a speed machine!


----------



## rafiki (20 Jun 2015)




----------



## marshmella (20 Jun 2015)

The commuter/day trip bike


----------



## steve50 (8 Jul 2015)

My Raleigh P4000, alittle heavy but very comfortable with the suspension.


----------



## sbeqs (9 Jul 2015)

Is mine a hybrid? I was sure it was but now I'm not...
(Edit: don't think it's showing up, it's a Raleigh Cameo.)


----------



## steve50 (9 Jul 2015)

sbeqs said:


> Is mine a hybrid? I was sure it was but now I'm not...
> (Edit: don't think it's showing up, it's a Raleigh Cameo.)


yep, http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...lassic-bikes/raleigh-cameo-womens-hybrid-bike


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jul 2015)

My Whyte Coniston. Very comfy bike.


----------



## sbeqs (13 Jul 2015)

Thanks.
I love this bike, but it's heavy...


----------



## iwchris (14 Jul 2015)

I have in the last few weeks just upgraded my bike.
Due to a knee problem I have been riding an older electric, and upgraded to a "Crank Drive Reileigh Motus" and I am over the moon with this Electric Bike, it is so much lighter than my old one I am finding I only need the use of the Electric Power on steep hills, so not putting to much of a load on my knee, it is very much an all rounder, good for shopping with the panniers or days out, I'm also finding the "Sit Up Dutch Style' so much more practical.

This picture was taken the other morning on the way back home after a supermarket shop.


----------



## Bryony (24 Jul 2015)

My Giant Escape 0W


----------



## stoatsngroats (25 Jul 2015)

First pic of my new ride... N+1 becomes N as the Tandem has to go....

The OH's other half of 'N+1-n'.....


----------



## Spoked Wheels (26 Jul 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Here's mine, before trekking bars. ed.(Specialized Sirrus)




There's already an old thread on the same topic


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2015)

I'm back to straight bars now, actually. Cleans up the look a bit.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2015)

When the hybrid forum was first re-introduced, all the older threads related to hybrids were not there for a few days, so I was just trying to get some discussion going.


----------



## zigzag (27 Jul 2015)

steerer needs cutting, as i'm finding the head tube too tall for the size


----------



## Salar (27 Jul 2015)

My latest addition for local jaunts, just needs a clean and new saddle when I get a chance.

Raleigh Pioneer 1992.


----------



## aNOMalous (29 Jul 2015)

Mine and the ladies.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Jul 2015)

Salar said:


> My latest addition for local jaunts, just needs a clean and new saddle when I get a chance.
> 
> Raleigh Pioneer 1992.


I'd have said it was later than '92. It has the same style lugless construction, fittings and graphics as my 1997 Pioneer Jaguar.


----------



## Salar (30 Jul 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'd have said it was later than '92. It has the same style lugless construction, fittings and graphics as my 1997 Pioneer Jaguar.



I think you might be right Phil. I've checked the Veteran Cycle Clubs Raleigh library. The 92-93 model in purple was only 10 speed, mine is 15 speed gripshift with the alloy guards.
The 97 model looks much more like it. Seems like the purpley colour was a favourite for some years.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jul 2015)

Salar said:


> I think you might be right Phil. I've checked the Veteran Cycle Clubs Raleigh library. The 92-93 model in purple was only 10 speed, mine is 15 speed gripshift with the alloy guards.
> The 97 model looks much more like it. Seems like the purpley colour was a favourite for some years.


That's a useful resource which I hadn't seen before. (Link *here *to save others from searching) Saved to my favourites.

And for the record, here's a shot of my Pioneer which is still my best bike 17 years after buying it. 





Trekking bike - not hybrid.


----------



## SteveF (30 Jul 2015)

My workhorse...






Well, I don't actually go to work on it as I don't commute, but it is my main bike and I do most of my miles on it... you know what I mean..lol

Actually... it needs a bit of a wash..


----------



## marihino (31 Jul 2015)

here's mine:







fast, stiff and responsive.


----------



## blackcountrytone (4 Aug 2015)

just bought this yesterday my first bike in years using it to loose some weight and gain fitness then hopefully will trade up to a cyclocross if the cycling bug bite's


----------



## blackcountrytone (4 Aug 2015)

Carrera Subway One 22'' FRAME
just bought this yesterday my first bike in years using it to loose some weight and gain fitness then hopefully will trade up to a cyclocross if the cycling bug bite's


----------



## stoatsngroats (4 Aug 2015)

blackcountrytone said:


> Carrera Subway One 22'' FRAME
> just bought this yesterday my first bike in years using it to loose some weight and gain fitness then hopefully will trade up to a cyclocross if the cycling bug bite's


Good choice!!


----------



## Psychic biker (6 Aug 2015)

marshmella said:


> The commuter/day trip bike
> View attachment 92755


I like the side car that doubles as a bench


----------



## flyingfifi (7 Aug 2015)

L


----------



## flyingfifi (7 Aug 2015)

flpinnacle fifi said:


> L
> View attachment 99236
> View attachment 99237


Mine is a pinnacle lithium 3 i only got the frame from the bike station in Glasgow for £10 and over the winter i did it up buying bits and pieces off eBay and Internet and a good friend


----------



## annedonnelly (7 Aug 2015)

Thanks to @biggs682 for sending me a second-hand kick stand my hybrid will now stand up on her own!


----------



## the_craig (9 Aug 2015)

flyingfifi said:


> L
> View attachment 99236
> View attachment 99237



That saddle looks very comfy.


----------



## Lilliburlero (9 Aug 2015)

My Boardman MX Race. Boring to ride, but great for my 3.7 mile commute.


----------



## flyingfifi (10 Aug 2015)

the_craig said:


> That saddle looks very comfy.


it is very comfy did over 420 miles in 7 days no bum num


----------



## Sixmile (11 Aug 2015)

Parked out behind Chain Reaction Cycles. Pity I had to buy the bike from Tredz!


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Aug 2015)

Univega Via Carisma, after some different wheels and a bit of fettling. It does a bit of light touring and a lot of commuting. Traded my old Austro Daimler for this and some money as well. It's a very racy hybrid, though its' geometry is a bit more relaxed than the Specialized Sirrus.


----------



## Salar (13 Aug 2015)

Does this count?

My Kona Hoss mtb, for the "heavier" rider. Suspension forks removed and replaced with On One steel rigid forks.

Also added bar ends, ergo grips, flats and semi slicks.

Still need to fit the mudguards, stem raiser and rack which are sitting in the garage.


----------



## Retribution03 (15 Aug 2015)

Mines in my avatar


----------



## Ihatehills (16 Aug 2015)

My brand spanking specialized sirrus sport, 
25 miles completed and so far very happy


----------



## GaryA (4 Dec 2015)

Ridgeback velocity I bought as a winter hack a few months ago fresh out the box

















Since then I have changed the bars (too narrow) and had to replace the BB after 600 miles (discraceful quality)

The bike is a mix of 80% good: Wheels, brakes, seat, frame, tyres
20 % bad drivetrain (clunky, crude cant adjust f. mech sufficient) Forks (cro-moly but very harsh)
Weight more than i hoped for 29 IBs- more than my MTB

Intend putting mudguards and rack on soon only paid £299 so cant grumble too much i suppose 
some teenagers commented it was "a cool bike mister" ..must be the colour


----------



## Mark1978 (4 Dec 2015)

My GT Transeo


----------



## Danny (4 Dec 2015)

GaryA said:


> Ridgeback velocity I bought as a winter hack a few months ago fresh out the box
> 
> View attachment 111801
> 
> ...


It looks very clean - have you ever ridden it?


----------



## gavgav (5 Dec 2015)

Mine on a trip up towards Cader Idris


----------



## Lilliburlero (22 Oct 2016)

My Wilier Asolo 

The best £250 I ever spent


----------



## Dirk (22 Oct 2016)

*My* Wilier Asolo.

Best *£200* I've ever spent.


----------



## Lilliburlero (22 Oct 2016)

Dirk Thrust said:


> *My* Wilier Asolo.
> 
> Best *£200* I've ever spent.
> 
> View attachment 148709


----------



## steve50 (22 Oct 2016)

My Raleigh Pioneer, one of the comfiest bikes I have ever ridden


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Oct 2016)

Boardman ...


----------



## dianelc (22 Oct 2016)

First bike for me and my son. Mine was a shop build. Already looking for something a bit faster.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Oct 2016)

My K2 Astral HT 2.0, a very fine and fast hybrid. Cost me a Specialized Expedition mountain bike and about $15 American.


----------



## fatjel (24 Oct 2016)

My Pinnacle Neon.


----------



## Chris S (24 Oct 2016)

mickle said:


> Define hybrid.


Define pedantic


----------



## Cycleops (27 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4527158, member: 43827"]I built this up last year from a Dawes Discovery 701 frame, which I had powder coated, Specialized fork, wheels off ebay and bits and pieces I had in the shed. Lovely bike to ride, light and fast, and I've done a couple of 40+ milers on it this summer.
View attachment 149147
[/QUOTE]

Very nice. Just shows you don't have to spend a fortune to get a great machine. Plus you end up with something unique and an interesting talking point.


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Oct 2016)

I've got what I believe was the original Raleigh Hybrid, the Gemini from 1988.

Lightweight 531 Reynolds frame, same as a tourer frame. IMHO, an excellent bike.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Oct 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> I've got what I believe was the original Raleigh Hybrid, the Gemini from 1988



Which begs the question, does anyone know of an earlier one?


----------



## ruffers (28 Oct 2016)

Mine is a 2003 Marin Kentfield, getting it tomorrow.
If it rides well etc then over time wouldn't mind adding to it to boost the performance and look


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Oct 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Which begs the question, does anyone know of an earlier one?


Kind of hard to pin that one down. Many tourers were modified with flat bars in the 70's and eighties by their owners. It's kind of like the city bike, which sort of grew out of the mountain bike by personal modification. I think the hybrid grew out of people looking for the same riding position as a utility bicycle, but with more speeds and a more modern frame. But as a catalog offering, many seemed to crop up about that time.


----------



## GuyBoden (28 Oct 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Kind of hard to pin that one down. Many tourers were modified with flat bars in the 70's and eighties by their owners. It's kind of like the city bike, which sort of grew out of the mountain bike by personal modification. I think the hybrid grew out of people looking for the same riding position as a utility bicycle, but with more speeds and a more modern frame. But as a catalog offering, many seemed to crop up about that time.





Cycleops said:


> Which begs the question, does anyone know of an earlier one?



Raleigh's 1974 Super Tourer is interesting in a discussion about early hybrids, it had flat handle bars and dérailleur gears as standard. In retrospect, it's a Road Bike/Roadster hybrid.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Oct 2016)

I might submit the Schwinn Suburban, from the 19 60's .


----------



## GuyBoden (28 Oct 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> I might submit the Schwinn Suburban, from the 19 60's .


Yes, I think you could.

1960 Schwinn Continental Tourist.


----------



## Salar (28 Oct 2016)

Never mind the Raleigh Tourer, where's that blokes left hand


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Oct 2016)

Right where it should be. He's a cyclist , you know.
(ed. It does rather look like he's yanking the shorts off of the girl with the humorous socks.)


----------



## ruffers (30 Oct 2016)

ruffers said:


> Mine is a 2003 Marin Kentfield, getting it tomorrow.
> If it rides well etc then over time wouldn't mind adding to it to boost the performance and look



Just took it for a first spin,very happy with the money I paid. May need a few tweaks but overall a lovely ride.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (13 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 4533900, member: 43827"]I just bought this 1976 Viscount Aerospace Victor. Does it come into the hybrid class? 27" wheels, lightweight steel frame[/QUOTE]

For me, the difference between a flat bar Lightweight Tourist and a true Hybrid, is that the hybrid should have sufficient BB/pedal clearance and suitable wheels & tyres to be able to cope with slightly rougher terrain without suffering nuisance pedal strikes, wheel damage or frequent punctures. A beefed-up flat bar road bike. So in effect they are a halfway house between a road-oriented machine and a rigid 26" MTB, where road performance is only a secondary concern to the ability to cope with rough surfaces. Very much a compromise and really rather like an old-school light roadster - but with a much wider range of gears to choose from.


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 4533900, member: 43827"]I just bought this 1976 Viscount Aerospace Victor. Does it come into the hybrid class? 27" wheels, lightweight steel frame, 5 speed using Shimano Positron gears, one of the earliest indexed gears I believe. Not quite flat bars, more touring style.

View attachment 149626
[/QUOTE]
Nice but I wouldn't be too much of a purist - I'd change the saddle. Were those things ever comfortable?


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Jul 2018)

ah just noticed that your post and pic were seriously old


----------

